# URGENT: American Bulldog- Insane shedding



## RomanRodriguez1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi,

My American Bulldog is around 3 years old, I always remember him shedding a little and finding his tell-tale little white hairs sometimes around the house but now it is EVERYWHERE. We haven't changed his diet so I don't know what the issue is. He is constantly shedding and has these red balding patches on his back where his tail is. I assumed he was having a harsh reaction to fleas or something that I wasn't seeing so to be safe I gave him an extensive bath and fumigated the yard as well as his bed. 

I am desperate for help, he is such an affectionate dog that it makes it even harder. My whole drive to work consists of picking his hairs from my clothes. I took him to the vet and she thought he had some sort of fungal issue and prescribed an ointment.. it has not helped. The breeder I bought him from gave me a list of all the vitamins I should give him when I first got him as a puppy. I have since lost that list and am worried I am not providing my dog with the essential nutrients that a American Bulldog require.

PLEASE HELP MEEEEE!!!! :attention::attention::attention:


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

What are you feeding him? And is he drinking enough water?

My foster dog was shedding like crazy when she first came in. She was on grocery store brand food with lots of grains in it. Once she switched to Orijen (grain free, high protein), and I started feeding her raw meat a few times a week, her coat became much healthier. She still sheds, but not nearly as much as she used to.


----------



## Justdogs (Dec 23, 2012)

Did your vet check for anal gland problems? The fact he seems to be harassing that area, causing the red balding patches could mean he is in pain from an anal gland problem, and a dog that is in pain will shed profusely. Also, balding areas can also mean a thyroid condition, so did the vet check his thyroid? Lastly, dogs can develop allergies later in life, so that could be an option as well, but I would check out the first two things first. Is he neutered?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Definitely a vet trip. What flea meds do you use? A lot of people have found the grocery store brands useless in recent years. I've had to move up to the vet's $20 a dose brand. 

Grains and chicken are also common allergens in dogs. You may want to switch to a grain free chicken free food. But check with the vet first, because diet won't fix hypothyroidism or an impacted anal gland. (Diet will prevent anal gland issues in most dogs, but once it's impacted, diet won't help.)


----------

